# Innova



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

I did a search on this brand of food but didn't come up with much.

Does anyone have any feedback using the Innova brand. The protein/fat ratio is 24/13 I think. The guy at the feed store says that this is a better content than my current 30/20 food because of the higher "digestible" ingredients and less filler??? Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

If you were going to try innova, I'd go with the EVO. I've had good success with it.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

I feed the green bag to my 18 month old female. Nice coat, tight stools. I can't say enough good about the feed.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

The girl friend feeds her dog half Wellness and half Innova Evo. Innova Evo is a really good food. Along with Wellness Core, which is what I feed my dog. Evo has 43.16% protein

http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?panel=na&id=1485

http://www.naturapet.com/

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_grain_index.html


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

What kind of food are you feeding now?


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Currently feeding Nutro High Performance.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I made the switch from Euk large breed to Innova large breed for my 6 year old lab. I also feed about a quarter cup of EVO with the Innova. This keeps things moving nicely. I researched the heck out of the foods before making the change. My dog seems to be doing great on it. I like the manufacturing philosophy and ingredients. 

I think some get freaked by the protein content, especially of the EVO. I had a great document from them about protein studies and the myths involved, but can't get it to upload. 

If you decide to feed straight EVO... do it slow.


----------

